# Dayan Tengyun v2m favourate settings



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 17, 2020)

What's your favorite settings on the Dayan Tengyun v2m? Please reply down below in this format:
Magnets
Inner Ring
Outer ring
Screw depth xx quarter revolutions


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 17, 2020)

Magnets 2
Inner Ring 1.2
Outer ring 1.5
Screw depth 30-35 quarter revolutions


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Magnets 1
Inner Ring 0.8
Outer ring 1.0
Screw depth 30-35 quarter revolutions

Traxxas 30K for hardware, Silk and 30K used sparingly on pieces and tracks.


----------



## Fukuoka Kengo James (Jun 17, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Magnets 1
> Inner Ring 0.8
> Outer ring 1.0
> Screw depth 30-35 quarter revolutions
> ...


Mine feels sandy even though I have lubed it. Is it necessary to lube the rings and the springs?


----------



## PetrusQuber (Jun 17, 2020)

Fukuoka Kengo James said:


> Mine feels sandy even though I have lubed it. Is it necessary to lube the rings and the springs?


Not really sure, you should probably do it anyway. Mine felt sandy at first, but breaking it in properly and lubing led to a kind of quiet, sandy and smooth feeling.


----------

